# Home Server -> Zusammenstellung -> Mini ITX Zotac Board als Basis



## §Alptraum§ (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich mir ja einen neuen Server zusammenstellen möchte, wollte ich Fragen, ob sich jemand mit den Zotac Boards auskennt.

Es gibt da zisch Mini ITX Zotac Boards, mit Intel Atom, oder ein Intel i7 mit 4 Kernen.

Naja....ich hab gelesen, das ein Zotac Board mit dem Intel Atom den ION Grafikchip zwischen 50-60 Watt verbraucht. Zudem sollte er Full HD Filme 1920x1080 ohne Probleme darstellen.

Genau das sollte schon einmal Basis sein....der geringe Stromverbrauch als auch das Full HD abspielen.

Hier der Link "ganz unten auf der Seite läuft auch gleich ein Video zum Mainboard an":
http://www.minitechnet.de/zotac-ion-itx_1.html

Mein momentaner Server, eine Seagate Freeagent Dockstar, packt zwar http mit php, ftp, ampache, aber wenn ich ein usb2vga adapter anschliessen würde "hab es mir schon ausgerechnet", würde die Dockstar schon bei DVD Videos einknicken.

Tja.....wenn man denen ihren Tests so durchschaut, hat sich zwar schon alles geklärt, aber da ich ja Linux einsetzen will "Ubuntu 10.10", hab ich dort gelesen, das es unter Kubuntu 9.10 kein Soundsupport gibt.....

Mittlerweile ist das Thema ja schon 1 Jahr her und selbstverständlich gibt es bei Zotac ganz neue Mini ITX Atom Mainboards.

Wüsste von Euch jemand, das meine Bedürfnisse gerecht wird und vielleicht sogar noch weniger Strom verbraucht?

Naja...alleine die i7 4 Kern Prozessoren verbraten schon jenseits der 75 Watt an Strom....daher sollte es schon ein Atom Prozessor sein.


----------



## §Alptraum§ (10. Februar 2011)

Achso....wenn es ein vergleichbares Board gibt, mit weniger Stromverbrauch....wäre nett, wenn mir jemand eins sagen könnte. Es gibt zisch Hersteller mit Mini ITX Boards.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (10. Februar 2011)

Hey,

ist das nicht ein wenig zweckentfremdet?
Entweder einen Server oder HTPC

Beides halte ich für sinnfrei.

Kannst du deine Wünsche präziser beschreiben?

Es geht noch sparsamer als Atom, Core i3-530 mit PicoPSU und MSI H57 E ;-)

mfg
bo


----------



## §Alptraum§ (10. Februar 2011)

Also sparsamer als den momentanen Server den ich habe, wird es wahrscheinlich nicht gehen, denn er verbraucht max 8 Watt und ist zudem recht klein, aber ist nur begrenzt tauglich.
Der Server ist eine Seagate Freeagent Dockstar, worauf Linux Debian Squeeze läuft.

Server die derzeit darauf laufen sind folgende:
http Server mit php Unterstütztung
ftp Server
Ampache Server 
sogar ein Spieleserver "openarena Server"

Das war es aber auch schon gewesen, obwohl ich mir Livestreams auch über eine USB Soundkarte ausgeben kann.

Da die Dockstar kein VGA Ausgang, sondern nur 4 USB Anschlüsse hat, dachte ich, das ich hier ein usb2vga adapter anschließe.

Die DVD Images "iso" wollte ich dann von der angeschlossenen USB Festplatte über den usb2vga adapter ausgeben.

Natürlich hätte ich dann ein Y VGA Kabel genommen.
An dem einen Anschluss wäre dann ein 800x600 Pixel Display gewesen und an dem anderen Anschluss mein Beamer "der aber auch 1024x768 Pixel" abhaben kann.

Ich hab die Auflösung 800x600 Pixel gewählt, da halt weniger Daten transpotiert werden, zudem DVDs eh eine geringere Auflösung haben und es auf 800x600 Pixel skaliert wird.

Ich bezweifele aber, das dies die Dockstar packt....

Naja....wenn dies gehen würde, würde ich dies selbstverständlich machen.

Dann kam halt der Gedanke, ein Mini ITX Board zu nehmen, das wenig Strom verbraucht und zugleich folgende Anschlüsse beherbergt. SATA, USB 2.0, USB 3.0, HDMI, VGA.

Naja, dann dachte ich an ein Atom Board und heute morgen musste ich feststellen, das MSI folgendes Board hat: MSI 	E350IA-E45 .....dieses beherbergt den AMD E-350  Zacate, wurde sogar gut getestet und verbraucht ebenfalls wenig Strom...Ist aber trotzdem das 10 Fache als meine Dockstar...

Und natürlich dann auch Full HD tauglich....2 x DDR3 Steckplätze, wo max. 8 GB eingesetzt werden können, machten es natürlich noch viel schmackhafter....

Für weitere Boards mit CPU wäre ich selbstverständlich dankbar, wenn Sie mir jemand nennen könnte, die wenig Strom verbrauchen und Full HD tauglich sind.

Naja....wenn dieses System 24/7 läuft, verzehnfacht sich die Kosten.....
Die Dockstar kostet mich im Jahr 10 € an Strom.....Beim MSI System 100 €.....dafür viel Power


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (10. Februar 2011)

§Alptraum§ hat gesagt.:


> Die Dockstar kostet mich im Jahr 10 € an Strom.....Beim MSI System 100 €.....dafür viel Power



Leistung kostet und außerdem sollte man mit einem Server nicht DVD oder ähnlcihes gucken!

Anbei ein Link
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=685231

Kannst ja mal nachrechnen, wie lange die Grafikeinheit beim Ion oder Zacate sinnlos läuft, da du keine Media Inhalte anguckst... ich schätze 20Std pro Tag!

Daher kauf dir noch eine Dockstar oder wirf deinen Gedanken, mit deinen Server DVD zu gucken ab ;-)

mfg
bo


----------



## §Alptraum§ (10. Februar 2011)

Hat sich erledigt...werde mir das MSI 	E350IA-E45  mit integriertem AMD E-350  Zacate als normalen PC holen, wenn es Ihn dann im Handel gibt.

Die Dockstar bleibt weiterhin mein Servergefährte


----------



## Nico Graichen (10. Februar 2011)

Hi

Auch wenn Erledigt, aber

Ich versteh nicht, was das werden soll!
HTPC oder Server?
Beides in einem System solltest du nicht machen, da unterschiedliche Anforderungen:
HTPC:
Leise, Stromsparend, HD-Wiedergabe, Optisch ansprechend (WAF ^^)
Ein gutes Beispiel hier: http://www.hass.de/content/bauanleitung-fuer-einen-optimalen-htpc
(inkl. Alternative zu den Zotac-Boards)

Server:
Speicherplatz, (stromsparend)
Je nach Zusatzanforderungen (z.B. Blue Ray Encoding) ist die Leistung entsprechend zu bemessen. Wenn das nicht geschehen soll, ist auch hier z.B. ein Atom ausreichend.

Auf Basis WHS gibts hier auch schon fertige von Asus, Acer oder HP


----------



## §Alptraum§ (10. Februar 2011)

Ok.....
Die Dockstar fungiert als Server.

Auf ihr läuft dann unter Debian Squeeze folgendes:
- http Server mit php Unterstützung
- ftp Server
- Ampache Server
- ssh Server "man will ja überall auf der Welt auch mal auf sie zugreifen"

An der Dockstar sind angeschlossen:
- 1 16 GB USB Stick, worauf sich das Betriebssystem, als auch die Programme sich befinden
- 1 zurzeit nur 160 GB große USB Festplatte.

Auf dieser befinden sich:
- DVD Images
- mp3 Musiksammlung für den Ampache
- Bilder

Ok.....das mit dem MSI Board...
Dieses MSI Board wird meinen alten PC komplett ersetzen, da schön u. klein als auch stromsparend und für meine Bedürfnisse ausreichend.

So.....auf diese MSI Board wird ebenfalls Linux draufgespielt.
Es sollte dann Ubuntu 10.10 sein, wenn nicht sogar eine neueres Ubuntu "falls es es dann gibt".

Nun wollte ich eigendlich, eine Ordnerfreigabe bei der Dockstar einrichten...natürlich für die ganzen Video Images....

Über Netzwerk wollte ich dann mit dem MSI System auf diese Images drauf zugreifen....

Also von der Dockstar zum MSI System erfolgt lediglich ein Datentransport.
Das MSI System kümmert sich dann um das enkodieren der DVD bzw. Blueray Images und schickt das Signal dann zu VGA bzw. HDMI Ausgang.

Tjo....wie ich aber eine Ordnerfreigabe bei der Dockstar einrichte, bleibt mir bis jetzt noch ein Rätsel.
Bei Windows....ein paar klicks....das wars.

Und ich kenne auch nur den VLC Player unter Linux, der Images abspielen kann....lasse mich aber gerne des besseren belehren.

Sodelle....und die Images wären desweiteren auch bei der Dockstar über ftp zu erreichen...also über das Internet.

Tjo, wenn ich Lust und Laune habe und es die x beliebige Internetverbindung hergibt, kann ich auch woanderst als zu Hause meine Filme angucken.

Hm....ist schon spät....

Aber vorhin hatte ich nochwas ausgerechnet gehabt:

Thema Blueray:
50 GB * 1024 = 51 200 MB / 120 = 426,66 MB in der Minute / 60 = 7,1 MB in der Sekunde

Thema DVD:
8,5 GB * 1024 = 8 704 MB / 120 = 72,53 MB in der Minute / 60 = 1,20 MB in der Sekunde

Also eine USB 2.0 Festplatte packt das locker 

Naja....mit dem Videosignal, wird mein Beamer gefüttert und über die analogen Ausgänge des MSI Boards, wird meine 5.1 Dolby Anlage gefüttert.


----------



## chmee (12. Februar 2011)

Nur mal kurz von einem Wohnzimmer-MiniPC-Nutzer. Ich hab mir "damals" den Asrock ION330 fürs Wohnzimmer gekauft, läuft unter Ubuntu 9.10 mit XBMC - FullHD ohne Probleme inklusive HDMI und digitalem Audiooutput in 5.1. Jenen Asrock gibt es auch mit Bluray-Laufwerk. Preiswerter geht es kaum..

http://xbmc.org/
http://www.phreekz.de/wordpress/2009/09/xbmc-auf-dem-ion-330/

mfg chmee


----------

